# Quick Detail Aviator 225



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

Hello all  First chance I've had to give the 225 a quick clean and detail, (Petrolheads old car).

I say quick, I spent most of the day working on her, however didn't manage to finish as light was fading fast. A quick cut and polish (well, was also clayed, ipa'd, prewaxed) and a single layer of dodo blue velvet, hopefully it will stay dry tomorrow!


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

I just love those wheels...what are they?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well nice work


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Excellent work Muld. Love the colour !!


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

Cheers guys, just added another couple of wax layers as it was nice and dry overnight 

The wheels are cades zeus

http://www.alloys-tyres-wheels.co.uk/index.php/cades-zeus.html


----------

